# Mandarin Chinese Martial Arts Titles



## Matt Stone (Apr 27, 2003)

The discussion of titles came up in another thread, so here is what I know of the proper use and application of Chinese titles:

In Pinyin, they go like this - 

Shifu = teacher
Shimu = teacher's wife
Shizhang = teacher's husband
Shixiong = elder male student of same teacher
Shijie = elder female student of same teacher
Shidi = younger male student/classmate of same teacher
Shimei = younger female student/classmate of same teacher

If I study under Shifu, I am Shidi to my seniors (who are Shixiong and Shijie to me) and Shixiong to my juniors (who are Shidi and Shimei to me).

If I train with/under one of my Shixiong/Shijie, then they remain Shixiong/Shijie to me, but are Shifu to their own students.

The problem I am running into, and one I need to research, is what my Shixiong's/Shijie's students, with and under whom I also train, are supposed to call me... 

I'll post as soon as I get it figured out.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Apr 27, 2003)

Furhgedabouditt.....


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Furhgedabouditt..... *



Purely academic and rhetorical inquiry.  It will not change in the least how I have folks refer to me...  Little Fatty is just fine.  I just have to figure out how to say it in Mandarin!

Little Fatty
Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 27, 2003)

Shimei sounds very pretty. I like it.

Better than what my classamtes usually call me. :boing2:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Shimei sounds very pretty. I like it.
> 
> Better than what my classamtes usually call me. :boing2: *



I hope I don't sound weird by saying this, but there is something about both Japanese and Chinese when it is spoken by a woman with a beautiful voice...  Neither language sounds special when spoken by a man, but when a woman speaks them, they take on a special sound.

The Beijing dialect of Mandarin adds interesting variations to "regular" Mandarin, too.


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *The discussion of titles came up in another thread, so here is what I know of the proper use and application of Chinese titles:
> 
> In Pinyin, they go like this -
> ...


Your Shixiong's students should call you shi shu and your shijie's students should call you shijiu.   I"m just guessing.
I have heard people using Sifu instead of Shifu. oh gosh,it hurts my ears.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *I have heard people using Sifu instead of Shifu. oh gosh,it hurts my ears. *



Does it mean something else, or just nothing at all?


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Does it mean something else, or just nothing at all? *



It's same meaning but with a wrong pronunciation, (wrong Pin Yin) and the sound is just not quite pleasing to me.  (there is nothing wrong about it, just me  )
Jackie Chan calls Sifu and Jet Li calls Shifu - that's how I pronounce the word.

Min :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 27, 2003)

*Min* - 

Is there any way you could provide me with the characters?  I am big on at least making an effort at really knowing what I'm talking about, especially in regards to languages I'm not fluent in.

If I know what characters I am looking for, I can research them on www.zhongwen.com and be able to read them in their correct form, rather than just Pinyin.

Thanks for the info!

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 27, 2003)

I will try.


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 27, 2003)

Here you go.  Please see attached GIF file.


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay, so _shishu_ is what my _shixiong_'s students call me, and _shijie_'s students call me _shijiu_.

So what do their students call a female senior with the same teacher as their teacher?

I'm getting a headache...   

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Okay, so shishu is what my shixiong's students call me, and shijie's students call me shijiu.
> 
> So what do their students call a female senior with the same teacher as their teacher?
> ...




Let me guess,  male senior should call Shi Yie,  (yie, grandfather) if it's female senior, I guess it should be Shi Nai (nai, grandmother)  but I had never heard such call.   LOL

:boing2:

Min


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *
> I'm getting a headache...
> 
> ...




Sorry, got you headache, but that's how Chinese people call their relatives.   
The titles that we heard often are the lists you had at your first post, and plus Shi shu.  That'll do.

Min :asian:


----------



## Naomi Eulloque (May 15, 2020)

Matt Stone said:


> The discussion of titles came up in another thread, so here is what I know of the proper use and application of Chinese titles:
> 
> In Pinyin, they go like this -
> 
> ...


Hi, is there a way to call "same martial brother" ??


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 16, 2020)

Naomi Eulloque said:


> Hi, is there a way to call "same martial brother" ??



Yes.


----------

